# Please sign this all NY gun owners



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

wow new yorkers, im sorry to hear that the state is taking away your constitutional rights. this is just a start for them, they will strip you of every right that you have if they get the chance. i do not understand how they can do this when your 2 ammendment rights are written in plain black and white and SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED upon. this is a very sad day in america. i really hope people in NY come to thier sences and undo this uncostitutional gun ban ASAP. how long is it suppose to last anyway? Nobama doesnt care because he knows he cant get elected again.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

here are a few FACTS that the media is hiding from us....or some may say just ignoring so they get the green light to strip you of your rights. http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/important-gun-violence-video-to-share-with-friends/


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

done..


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> wow new yorkers, im sorry to hear that the state is taking away your constitutional rights. this is just a start for them, they will strip you of every right that you have if they get the chance. i do not understand how they can do this when your 2 ammendment rights are written in plain black and white and SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED upon. this is a very sad day in america. i really hope people in NY come to thier sences and undo this uncostitutional gun ban ASAP. how long is it suppose to last anyway? Nobama doesnt care because he knows he cant get elected again.


There is no end date until it gets repealled..


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

I am currently trying to organize a group of people who support our constitutional rights to go and stand with me in Albany and show we will not just sit and watch while our rights are taken. We still have freedom of speech and should use it before that's taken. If anyone is interested you can pm me or email me at [email protected]. Any and all support is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.examiner.com/article/gun...-organized-for-saturday-jan-19th-2013?cid=rss


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is another one
http://congressweb.com/cweb2/index....nup.go/id/432E2E8D-1D09-296B-DA5AC0B9CFDCCAC7


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

I will be in Albany on Saturday


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i sgned up,hope many more do ! New York is a mess,i think the Clinton`s are part of the problem remember 911 ?


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

From the rally in Albany today.

http://video.ak.fbcdn.net/hvideo-ak..._=1358817469_ced2672d140bb904baadd2b73988618d


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

bhunterED said:


> From the rally in Albany today.
> 
> http://video.ak.fbcdn.net/hvideo-ak..._=1358817469_ced2672d140bb904baadd2b73988618d


nice!


----------

